# buwan and kumikita



## saberpoint

Need help translating:

Isang buwan na kitang hindi nakikita.

Mabuti ka pa. Kumikita ka na pala!

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

"Isang buwan na kitang hindi nakikita. Mabuti ka pa. Kumikita ka na pala!"

translates as:

"It has been a month since I last saw you. Good for you, you are already earning (some money)!"

*buwan* - month
*kumikita* - earning (money, a paycheck, a regular wage, etc.)


----------



## saberpoint

Thanks DotterKat. Much appreciated.


----------

